# Thermo House/ ICF build



## babyboo3 (8 Jun 2011)

Thinking of building with ICF, any feedback would be great especially as to the type of heating required.


----------



## onq (9 Jun 2011)

I've heard good and bad things about them, with untraceable leaks persisting in at least one such building that was referred to the Construction Forum in Boards.ie say a year or so ago.
In principle the build looks the business, but the posts I mentioned above seemed to suggest that there may be a risk of water penetrating at the openings in walls.

I haven't followed the threads on Boards.ie in a while, but I recommend you do some research on that forum before proceeding with any such build.
I also strongly recommend you investigate other methods of build which effectively mirror the strengths of ICF.

In the meantime do some googling like this.

[broken link removed]

_*"Insulated concrete forms (ICF)* — If builders fail to  follow application guidelines for this energy-efficient building  material, moisture can be trapped in interior walls and cause structural  damage and mold._"

And, remembering that Ireland has a wet climate - 

_"*Toxic Mold Contamination* — Water intrusion can ruin  more than your walls and carpet. While many forms of mold are unsightly  but harmless to humans, black mold and other molds can cause serious  respiratory problems, neurological problems, and other health effects.  We have successfully litigated personal injury claims related to mold  caused by construction defects."_

Now this may be an American website and Toxic Mould may be rare here but some architects P.I. Cover specifically excludes incidence of Toxic Mould.
You could dismiss this as scare mongering, but I am offering independent professional advice, I am beholden to no industry leader or product.

As with every new product of building method,m you have to fully research the existing examples in a climate similar to where you'll build.
You should also appoint an architect to carefully review and comment on any proposed details from your specialist building company.

If there is a defect evident at drawing level and he fails to discover it, its poor recompense to have to take legal action.
No doubt other posts will have something to contribute.

ONQ.


[broken link removed]

           All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be             relied                      upon                                                                                                                     as   a                 defence       or                  support    -            in               and       of                      itself     -                                should                             legal                              action                  be                                taken.
           Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to                      advise        in                                                                                                                            Real          Life          with               rights        to                      inspect             and                    issue                              reports             on                 the                                            matters            at                               hand.


----------

